# The Bath TubTest.



## blacklab (Feb 26, 2010)

The Bath TubTest.

During a visit to the senior's home, I asked the director how do you

determine whether or not a patient should be institutionalized?


"Well," said the director, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, 

a teacup, and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty the bathtub."


"Oh, I understand," I said. "A normal person would use the bucket because it's 

bigger than the spoon or the teacup."

"No." said the director, "A normal person would pull the plug. 

Do you want a bed near the window?"


ARE YOU GOING TO PASS THIS ON...

OR DO YOU WANT THE BED NEXT TO MINE?


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Next to yours.  LOL!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL... good one!


----------



## john3198 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for that. I have passed it on to friends.


----------

